# Can anyone recommend a good Lab Breeder?



## Whiskey (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm finally ready to get a pup, but I don't know of too many good breeders. Can anyone help point me the right direction? Can anyone recommend some good ones?


----------



## Waser Hund (May 27, 2005)

There is a fella up in Fennville that has some real nice dogs but I cannot remember his name. He was at a waterfowl Jamboree in Kalamazoo last summer and that is where I met him. I will get the name and repost it.


----------



## Waser Hund (May 27, 2005)

You should go here to meet him: His name is DAVID STERNBERGER FROM BROKEN WILLOW KENNELS

SECOND ANNUAL
SOUTH WESTERN MICHIGAN WATERFOWLERS JAMBOREE
SATURDAY JULY 16TH, 2005
FROM 9:00 AM TO 5:00 PM
Here you go:
BEING HELD AT THE W.K. KELLOGG BIRD SANCTUARY 
12685 EAST C AVENUE 
AUGUSTA, MI 49012

ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO THE W.K. KELLOGG BIRD SANCTUARY

NUMEROUS VENDORS WILL BE SELLING AND DISPLAYING THEIR PRODUCTS
BOATS, DECOYS, CALLS, GUIDES AND MORE !! 
FOR BOTH SPACE INFORMATION CALL BRYAN AT (269)388-8655

Entrance Fee
$3.00 Adults
$2.00 Seniors
$1.00 - Kids 

ALL KIDS WILL RECEIVE A FREE DU GREENWINGS MEMBERSHIP


INSTURCTIONAL SEMINARS YOULL WANT TO ATTEND !! 
FEATURING



AT 1:30 PM
DUCK HUNTING TIPS & TACTICS WITH
2 TIME WORLD TEAM DUCK CALLING CHAMPION
CHRISTIAN CURTIS FROM ALLEN-CURTIS ADVENTURES AND AVERY OUTDOORS!!!!


AT 3:00 PM
GOOSE HUNTING TIPS & TACTICS WITH
WORLD GOOSE CALLING CHAMPION SHAWN STAHL



AT 9:30 AM & 11:30 AM
RETRIEVER TRAINING & DEMONSTRATIONS WITH
DAVID STERNBERGER FROM BROKEN WILLOW KENNELS



AT 10:30AM & 12:30 AM 
LAYOUT HUNTING TIPS & INSTRUCTION WITH 
MARK RONGERS FROM THE MIGHTY LAYOUT BOYS




CONSERVATION
GROUPS & CLUBS
ATTENDING

DUCKS UNLIMITED
NWTF
PHEASANTS FOREVER
RUFFED GROUSE SOCIETY
GREAT LAKES HRC 
AND MORE !!!




BRING THE FAMILY, LEARN SOMETHING ABOUT HUNTING WATERFOWL
AND HAVE SOME FUN !!!!




Food Will Be Available Throught The Day Thanks to 
The Corner Bar


----------



## Whiskey (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks, I was actually thinking about going there anyway. I appreciate the quick reply.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

http://www.canterburylabs.com/ 

I know I'll get slack that these are show dogs, blah, blah, blah, but call Deb and ask for hunting references. When one of the heads of DU is doing business with her, that says something. You may have to wait up to 6months for a pup, but great dogs. Deb is also part of a medical research team which deals with inherited diseases in the Labrador Retriever.


----------



## whitetiptales (Mar 3, 2003)

Lubberline Kennels in Howell, MI near Latson and M-59. Great breeder, top dogs, good performers, great credentials and posture, strong builds, and great with kids.

Go to Lubberline.com


----------



## Whiskey (Aug 13, 2002)

I did check out Lubberline the other day, but the cost was $900. Don't get me wrong now, I'm not looking to cheap out on the pup, but $900 seemed a little on the high side. He did seem like a nice guy though.


----------



## whitetiptales (Mar 3, 2003)

Whiskey
I know $900 is stiff, but the animals they put out of there are top notch. I'm sure you can do better elsewhere, and get a dog that will suffice.

Seems when I got my dog from them she was $700???? But there's a bit of a story that goes with it. When I called them they had no pups (sold out). Then in mid Sept 2001 they call me and tell me they have this pup that was supposed to shipped to Italy but because of 911 disaster they cant move the dog (she was supposed to be the founding bitch for this kennel in Italy). But because Lubberline couldnt ship her they didnt want her for some reason?? So I lucked out and got my pup. They discounted her as I remember because she was older (everyone wants the 6wk old puppy) I think she was 12~14 wks at the time....didnt matter the wife and kids fell in love with the pup and she's been a loyal member of the family ever since.......and a damn good waterfowl companion to boot.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I know alot of you have puppies that have shown up in the last year. Maybe you could post up some information on your dog and the kennel it comes from. Be brutally honest with your dog though. Doesnt do any good to post up 10 different kennels that all produce "perfect" dogs.. :evil: 

Whiskey is a friend of mine and asked for information over here on my recommendation so dont make me look bad 


My deposit is already down on my dog but she isnt a lab so I cant offer specifics on kennels for labs. I can tell you that I chose to persue a breader that bread for hunting and actually shys away from hunt / field trial breading. That works for me Dont know if it would for you or not.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Well...I am in college and did not have a lot of money to spend so I did somethign that maybe others do on a regular basis and that was...Look at as many as you can...

walk away from the litter and not turn around and see what one follows you...Showing interset in you 

Whistle lighlty and see if any come running or shy away...There young but if they shyed away I would eliminate them immediately...Just becasue of the gunfire issue

I took a pheasant wing with me...put in the litter and see what one wants to play with it or shows the most interset...maybe as far as carrying it.

IF they have the parents see if you can see them work...

IF they are a breeder these whould be some of the things that I would ask when I was looking

What is the biggest improvement that you think you can make in your dogs?

What does your line lack?tempermant/size/birdiness(somethign)

Why do you breed?

Do you have any references of other pups from one or the other parents?

If they answer any of these as saying there is nothgin that needs to be improved or there is room for growth in this line as far as, or they wont give you refernces...I would say thank you and go on to the next one.

This probably is somethign that you come to expect from hunting breeders but I got mine from a guy that is in the Police Dept. His dog was used for phesaant and she was about 3 and he wanted to get another puppy from her because her lines were good...This was not a breeder that did this every year but a family that was doing it once...

I'm sorry that I cant give you anythign on a breeder but from talking to lots of people These would be some of the question to look for!!


----------



## mrlinden (Sep 16, 2002)

I highly recommend Alpha-Omega in Oakly, MI (just north of Owosso). Five years ago my wife and I were looking for a lab, and at the time hunting wasn't a requirement. I knew of the Alpha-Omega kennels, but was against buying a dog from a kennel- I had heard too many bad stories. My wife convinced me to take a look. Marty, the owner, is top notch and runs a quality operation. We purchased a yellow female and named her Winnie. She has been a great dog, and a "member" of our family ever since. She is loyal, very workable, and great with my children! More importantly she introduced me to bird hunting. 

My two cents!


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I also have a lab from Alpha omega. Marty is a great guy. My lab is a perfect family dog. Great with my kids and freinds. 
But... My CLM has no disire to hunt. He has no drive at all. He wont even play ball. I have talked to other owners of the same litter that mine came from and they said threres are a great hunting and family. I must have picks a dud....


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

mrlinden said:


> I highly recommend Alpha-Omega in Oakly, MI (just north of Owosso). Five years ago my wife and I were looking for a lab, and at the time hunting wasn't a requirement. I knew of the Alpha-Omega kennels, but was against buying a dog from a kennel- I had heard too many bad stories. My wife convinced me to take a look. Marty, the owner, is top notch and runs a quality operation. We purchased a yellow female and named her Winnie. She has been a great dog, and a "member" of our family ever since. She is loyal, very workable, and great with my children! More importantly she introduced me to bird hunting.
> 
> My two cents!


I have two young labs, I have an Alpha Omega dog one generation removed, 3 1/2yrs old that was bred to a top notch MH - Bitch. I took the Runt of the litter and she is uglier than dirt, but a great upland dog. Lacks some stamina, and is a tad soft at times....She is though a great cripple dog......55lbs 20.5inches.

I also have a lab that was advertised as a Pointing Lab out of a small breeder in Holland, MI - this is the breeding of my dreams, I did not go looking for a PL, but she had the pedigree and the build for upland that I wanted. So far no point out of the dog.....She is 5 months old.

In her pedigree (mostly out west dogs) she has some of the top dogs in America, a couple FTC but mostly MH and Pointing Lab titles, she has has a dog by the name of Raider that was a 3 national pheasant champion.

Black Forest, Kellogg's, Beckman's, Trieven all on the stud's side, 
The Dam is Hanewald, Helm's, Kelloggs - 

Really top notch, but very hot blood that some would call hyper-but I am an upland hunter.

I think highly of the kennel in Berring Springs


----------



## duckmeister (Dec 4, 2004)

Guys,

Just a few comments. First, I would try Star Lab Kennels near Lansing. I have a dog from there and he is all I ever wanted in a pet and a hunting companion. I have also seen other dogs from there and they were all exceptional. I don't have the info with me, but if you are interested PM me and I will get the contact information.
Second, I would stay away from Alpha-Omega. I am not trying to disparage anyone on this site, but I visited there and the impression I got was puppy mill! Also, most of the litters they had available when I visited had pedigrees full of CH's from show lines. I also have a friend who purchased a dog from there for $400 and in 2 years has put over $2500 in vet bills into the dog. He may have just been unlucky, but I just don't have a good feel for the place.
Hope this helps.

DM


----------



## Duck Down (Mar 20, 2004)

Go to your local HRC. WWW.GLHRC.COM Look for Steve Luter. HIS dogs hunt, nad he has the ribbions to also show for it. Good prices/pedigree


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

If you do a Google, you can find lot's of information on picking dogs and picking breeders.

Many of the best trainers feel as though it is a crap shoot picking a pup. Do the research on the line and then once you find one you are happy with, close your eyes reach down and pick up a pup. The thought is as much as people like to think they can tell a good pup, trainers feel it is a crap shoot.

Also, there is a general rule that anyplace producing more than a couple litters a year is doing it for money and not the dogs. They will be more concerned about producing the pups then they are trying to stop genetic issues in the breed.

When talking to any reputable breeder see what questions they ask you. A good breeder will be interviewing you as well as you interviewing them. A good breeder will really care that you are a suitable owner.

Good breeders will also have a guarentee for their dog. Any genetic issues and the dog goes back and you have your money returned. 

Bottom line, anyone worth doing business with is all about low quantity and high quality. They are not breeding for the financial aspect, but for the love of the breed.

Lastly, if you only consider Mi dogs, you are missing a lot of the picture. Don't be afraid to have a pup put on a plane to you. Good dogs are where you find them and that is not necessarily in a 100mile radius of your house. Last dog I bought came from Missouri and the sire was from New Zeeland. t's at least a 10 year investment, so put the effort into the choice and don't let money guide the decision.


----------



## Whiskey (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. We were all but ready to drive out to Howell to buy the lubberline pup, but apparently there was some miscommunication at the Mortier household. Seems there was a disagreement as to whether or not they actually had a pup available.........turns out they do not. Got a couple more leads, but having a hard time getting anyone on the phone.


----------



## ckendall (Sep 1, 2000)

I know what you are going through. I just got my lab puppy 8.5 months ago - and there was a lot on the line: best buddy for approx. next 13/14 years; must have desire; should have character; should be easily trainable, etc. etc.

I did a fair amount of research, focusing on Michigan, because I wasn't into traveling out of state (Ohio/Illinois etc. would have been OK). Anyway, I ended getting my female Chocolate lab from Keen Lab Kennels (www.keenlab.com) in Clarksville, MI (lower west side of state). My dog has been totally awsome - obedient, smart, tons of desire - totally gun broken and retrieving live pigeons at 4 months.

Keen Lab Kennels is a small operation, but they are working with excellent genes. My pup's grandad was the first lab to win a national field trial (her mom has a new litter right now, by the way, with a black male available). My pup's dad was a Master Hunter, and a pretty well known dog (Gentle Ben from GatorPoint). My dog is a medium/small lab (60lbs at 8.5 months) as a female. I'm not sure they breed biguns', if that is what you are looking for - but you should call them anyway.

I have a picture of my pup Sage at 7 months after her first pheasant hunt with a big row of birds laid out on the tailgate of my truck (see my gallery) that I keep on my desk (we bought 10 birds, took 13/14?, and missed about 4). I look at it with pride and relief (about the breeder/pup acquisition) every day. I've had Goldens in the past, but nothing out of good field stock. Man, is there ever a difference! Can't wait till early goose for our first go at waterfowl.

I haven't read every post in this thread, so I don't know if you have articulated a sex preference. The books all say there is no real difference - but I've always been partial to the females.

Good luck!


----------



## noname (Jun 5, 2005)

I recommend that you get a Chesapeake Bay Retriever.


Hunt with best forget the rest


Gary Irish has the best I've seen in the state, he is in the Flint area I believe its Mt Morris


My 2 cents


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

duckmeister said:


> Guys,
> 
> Second, I would stay away from Alpha-Omega. I am not trying to disparage anyone on this site, but I visited there and the impression I got was puppy mill! Also, most of the litters they had available when I visited had pedigrees full of CH's from show lines. I also have a friend who purchased a dog from there for $400 and in 2 years has put over $2500 in vet bills into the dog. He may have just been unlucky, but I just don't have a good feel for the place.
> Hope this helps.
> ...


I disagree with a little bit of it, I will admit most of the AO lines are show, I guess I got lucky though, I only have one generation of Alpha Omega, the breeder I got Hilde from purchased a pup from Alpha Omega that was an outcross to a wonderful Hunt Test Kennel Called "Sunshine Retrievers" So I have a dog that was AO X Sunshine as Grandparents on the sire side. The father of my pup was that dog X a master hunter bitch. The AO stud was a great meat duck dog that I saw work on live ducks. My parents had a female born in the early 90's out of Tripple L's Davey Crocket X a Sunshine Dog - she had the best temperment of any dog we have owned...So I went looking for a little of that blood. I spent a vast amount of time researching and calling on AO owners along with the pedigree out of the Master Hunter bitch my dog was bred to. My breeder introduced some of the AO line to try and bring some of that temperment (some call it english) into his line. I guess I agreeded with the breeding. What perplexes me is how ugly some of the dogs comming out of AO are? Not sure why as the parents are very good looking. This is the first major health issues I have heard of out of that dog? Can you speak of the problems?

I sure as hell hope Hilde holds up for another 6/7 seasons. She is 3 1/2 years old at this time....


----------



## HappyHawk (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a 2.5 year old chocolate lab. If you don't mind going a distance to get a top notch dog...I would recommend getting a dog from Mary Howley at Candelwood in Portage, Wisconsin. Her is a website with her contact info...http://home.comcast.net/~jeffnpaula/Annie/Candlewood_Kennels/Candlewood_Kennels.htm

My lab is great in the field, needs help in the blind but that will come this more time and experience. The best part he is my best bud and my 6yr. old daughters best friend and brother!

This is my second chocolate male from Mary. I also had a yellow female from her as well...all great dogs.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

HappyHawk said:


> I have a 2.5 year old chocolate lab. If you don't mind going a distance to get a top notch dog...I would recommend getting a dog from Mary Howley at Candelwood in Portage, Wisconsin. Her is a website with her contact info...http://home.comcast.net/~jeffnpaula/Annie/Candlewood_Kennels/Candlewood_Kennels.htm
> 
> My lab is great in the field, needs help in the blind but that will come this more time and experience. The best part he is my best bud and my 6yr. old daughters best friend and brother!
> 
> ...


Candlewood pedigree's will show up in about 90% of all the field trial champion labs in the country. There is no doubt that blood is first rate all world stuff. At the same time it is very hot blood. I had a dog that had candle wood in the Grand Parents and Great Grand Parents on the Dam side, what fire cracker he was! WOW did that dog have some go, to be honest I lost him very young to an accident and he was probaly too much dog for me for my first bird dog....I miss him to this day dearly - I could handle that hotness now - but that first year was pure hell when we were not training or hunting.....Could you post a pic of your Candlewood dog. I am just amazed at how that kennel has dominated the field trial seen the last 10 years.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

My friends sister has lab pups, pure bred. I dont think there a lineup. but she wants $350 with papers. if you are interested email me.


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

Do as much checking as you can. I spent 700 $ 10 years ago for , thinking to breed her a couple of times for family vacations and the dog had ,cataracts. Not able to breed her . The breeder gave a vet in GR as a reference, who said that breeders dogs were great. I met some one else who got one there, and it had the same thing. I have a friend who paid 1200 mail order , and the dog won't hunt,


----------

